# 

## mrxaoo

Dostałem wyceny od hydraulików, lepszych i gorszych fachowców. Tylko jeden z nich konkret, natomiast wydaje mi się, że ciut drogi... podpowiedzcie, czy jest to uczciwa cena za dobrą robotę, czy jednak drogo?
- montaż grzejników (na gotowo, z podejściami, rozdzielaczami itp) 200-250pln/szt 
- podłogówka 40 pln/m2
- wod-kan: 150 pln za umywalkę, 100 za WC.
- robocizna kotłowni 1400-1500 pln.

Z góry dzięki.

----------


## mrxaoo

up.
Nikt nie doradzi?

----------


## pionan

Napisze Ci inaczej.
U mnie dom 120m2 po podłodze. Wszędzie podłogówka + dwie drabinki w łazienkach. Kotłownia z piecem na ekogroszek. Robociznę umawiałem za całość. Woda + kanaliza - dwie łazienki, kuchnia, garaż i kran na ogród z podlicznikiem, przyłącze do sieci wod-kan. Przy CO w cenę wchodziło rozłożenie styro po podłogach, rurki do OP, dwa rozdzielacze, dwie drabinki, uzbrojenie kotłowni z podłączeniem i uruchomieniem pieca. Za całość 4k złociszy. Bez FV. działa półtora roku bez żadnych zastrzeżeń.

----------


## K160

> up.
> Nikt nie doradzi?


Jak dla mnie to cena za podłogówkę zdecydowanie wysoka, ale ja się nie znam na cenach fachowców, bo robiłem to samemu. Układanie podłogówki, to prosta i fajna robota, zrobienie tego na 100m to może dzień roboty dla 2 osób, płacić za to 4000zł to chyba nieporozumienie. Cena za kotłownie (pytanie jaka: gaz, węgiel, pelety, jaka technologia pex, stal, Cu?) wydaje się rozsądna, 200zł za grzejnik, to tak na górnej granicy rozsądku.

----------


## mrxaoo

podłogówka - w sumie to 40 m2, rozłożone na 4 pomieszczenia (w cenie nie samo układanie rurek, ale na gotowo z rozdzielaczami i innymi niezbędnymi elementami regulacyjnymi i odcinającymi, ułożenie folii i styropianu. Materiały po mojej stronie). A kotłownia - gaz, kondensat.

----------


## K160

Ułożenie folii i styropianu na 40m2, ułożenie i przypięcie rurek (u mnie poszło na taką powierzchnię 120mb), podpięcie rozdzielacza na 3 obwody to mniej niż dzień pracy, prostej pracy. Za materiały zapłacisz 250zł rurka, 300zł rozdzielacz, 40zł spinki, taśma dylatacyjna 50zł, 20zł peszle na przejścia przez dylatacje, + folia+ styropian. Dzień czasu zajmie poczytanie forum jak to prawidłowo zrobić i dzień spokojnej, dokładnej pracy na wykonanie podłogówki. Razem z materiałami i dużą whisky dla kolegi za pomoc zapłacisz 1200zł.

----------


## Cerbin

podłogówka rurki + podłączenie do rozdzielaczy za 40pln za m2? Dużo jak cholera. Zrobisz sam wszystko oprócz wpięcia rozdzielacza w PP zgrzewane (chyba, że potrenujesz zgrzewanie aby nie było żadnych syfków w świetle rurki albo masz na pexie podłączenie to pikuś). Za kotłownię płaciłem chyba 1200, robota i rurki, miedź. Umywalki itd słyszałem ceny 50-100 za punkt, ale to też jest prosta robota o ile masz chwilę czasu

----------


## gustavv

Skoro położyć podłogówkę można samemu (tak piszecie), to jaki zakres prac zlecić instalatorowi? Chodzi mi o to, co powinien zrobić instalator, a co możemy my sami.

----------


## mrxaoo

Dziękuję za uwagi - w sumie nie do końca wiem, czy naciągają mnie bardzo, czy tylko trochę. Ja wiem, że to forum ułatwia masę rzeczy. I tak, o to właśnie chodzi. Ale akurat obecnie nie mam czasu na robienie doktoratu z instalacji hydraulicznej. I nie bardzo bym miał czas na wykonanie tego samemu - bo muszę powiedzieć, że nigdy tego wcześniej nie robiłem. A uczyć się na własnym domu... rzecz, w której ewentualne błędy będą trudne do poprawienia (zalewamy posadzką, kuć jej nie chcę...) jest sprawą dyskusyjną. Tak, ja wiem, że można. Ale akurat obecnie nie mam na to czasu (a szkoda...). Dlatego też chce to zlecić fachowcowi. Tyle tylko, że tak jak mówię - coś ta instalacja drogawo mi wychodzi....
PS - od podanych cen właśnie dostałem z łaską 10 procent rabatu...

----------


## 0degree

> Skoro położyć podłogówkę można samemu (tak piszecie), to jaki zakres prac zlecić instalatorowi? Chodzi mi o to, co powinien zrobić instalator, a co możemy my sami.


Instalator może zawsze poprawić to co ktoś skopał, albo na odwrót  :wink:

----------


## 0degree

> Dostałem wyceny od hydraulików, lepszych i gorszych fachowców. Tylko jeden z nich konkret, natomiast wydaje mi się, że ciut drogi... podpowiedzcie, czy jest to uczciwa cena za dobrą robotę, czy jednak drogo?
> - montaż grzejników (na gotowo, z podejściami, rozdzielaczami itp) 200-250pln/szt 
> - podłogówka 40 pln/m2
> - wod-kan: 150 pln za umywalkę, 100 za WC.
> - robocizna kotłowni 1400-1500 pln.
> 
> Z góry dzięki.


Zależy w którym regionie mieszkasz, w moim ceny o 50% niższe.

----------


## 1950

a u mnie instalator dopłaca i jeszcze stawia flaszkę,

----------


## mariobros35

> a u mnie instalator dopłaca i jeszcze stawia flaszkę,


1950 nic dodać nic ująć

----------


## stiopek

Mi hydraulik powiedzial podłogówka 30zł/m2 i 130zł od punktu .Napewno da sie znalezc tanszego ale czy lepszego :smile:

----------


## Łukasz80

taniej za punkt to jeszcze nie widziałem (jeśli 1 punkt to woda ciepła i zimna i kanaliza)

----------

